# Going to AEP this weekend April 9th and 10th



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone else heading down to AEP this weekend? I think the fish are really going to be biting as long as I find the right pond, which I am researching now (any suggestions let me know =). Normally I fish the ponds around campsite K but my buddy wants to take his basshound down there and the ponds I normally fish are small and mainly float tube ponds. May try something around C? Also anyone know what campgrounds are currently open? Lets hope the thunderstorms that they are predicting this weekend don't last all day!

Thank you!

Matt


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Try Q. Open this year.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you camp there right now?


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I cant seem to remember......where is Q?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure where it's at either?


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Q is between D and Grove Church Rd. If you are heading up the hill towards Grove Church Rd it is the ponds on the right. If i remember right it is just past Windy Hill.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Dre I'll be down saturday morning in my red ranger if you see me I'll show you where Q is. Will be staying the night at K.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dre said:


> Anyone else heading down to AEP this weekend? I think the fish are really going to be biting as long as I find the right pond, which I am researching now (any suggestions let me know =). Normally I fish the ponds around campsite K but my buddy wants to take his basshound down there and the ponds I normally fish are small and mainly float tube ponds. May try something around C? Also anyone know what campgrounds are currently open? Lets hope the thunderstorms that they are predicting this weekend don't last all day!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Matt


Hey Matt - Hows that Creek Company Float Tube doing?

Snake


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

"Q is between D and Grove Church Rd. If you are heading up the hill towards Grove Church Rd it is the ponds on the right. If i remember right it is just past Windy Hill. "

Is it just ponds or are there campsites? I've been going down for years and have always heard about a campsite Q but don't know anything about it. I'm not even sure if I know where its at. Is it marked with a sign or anything....hmmm, could be very interesting this year.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

No camping.


----------



## mrlbass99 (Apr 10, 2011)

what is AEP mean and where at ??? i never seen before ... becouse i am new in ohio...




dre said:


> Anyone else heading down to AEP this weekend? I think the fish are really going to be biting as long as I find the right pond, which I am researching now (any suggestions let me know =). Normally I fish the ponds around campsite K but my buddy wants to take his basshound down there and the ponds I normally fish are small and mainly float tube ponds. May try something around C? Also anyone know what campgrounds are currently open? Lets hope the thunderstorms that they are predicting this weekend don't last all day!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Matt


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Snakecharmer - Float tube works well! Unfortuntely the fishing was awful. Between two of us we caught 2 bass, one 13 and one 14 inches. Threw everything at them. I have no idea what was wrong because I know the pond we went to is loaded. And it wasn't at Q. We tried to find Q and had no idea where it was or what ponds they were?? Got a little redemption Sunday morning when I hit up a farm pond near zanesville and caught a 4 1/2 pound largemouth, felt good to have some weight on the other end of the line. Yeah I don't know what was up with AEP this past weekend, anyone else have luck?


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

mrlbass99 said:


> what is AEP mean and where at ??? i never seen before ... becouse i am new in ohio...


American Electric Power (aep) it is land that the company lets outdoor enthusiast use for fishing camping hiking hunting etc. it is between cumberland and mconnelsville. i dont know how much land it is but it is several thousand acres with alot of strip mine ponds. check it out it is a great place and all you need is a permit that i think is still free.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

it is free. go online for a free permit. last i heard it was 35,000acres.


----------

